# World Cup so what...



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Sorry but I cannot be bothered watching one second of it.

There is no escaping it either :?

Where can I hide ? Someone tell me when its safe to turn on either my radio or tv.


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

TTotal said:


> Sorry but I cannot be bothered watching one second of it.
> 
> There is no escaping it either :?
> 
> Where can I hide ? Someone tell me when its safe to turn on either my radio or tv.


Scotland :lol:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Well.... you can't come to my house... my fecking TV has been hijacked 'cos of the WC being available in HD!! I do have other tvs in the house but you can't escape the "oooooooos & ahhhhhhssss".

Never found football important..... don't see why nations rely on it so much..... grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr I could go on.

Sorry :?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Wallsendmag II said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry but I cannot be bothered watching one second of it.
> ...


Why? Typically narrow minded attitude that...!! I am a Scot and I want England to do well.... national pride etc.... still makes it no more important though.

oh and here is a :wink: if you take offense due to my comments


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

You can come mow my lawn if you like - like the Forth Rail Bridge, just as you finish it, it is time to start again. In fact, just off back out now...


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

saint said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> > TTotal said:
> ...


You celebrating yet then Saint [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Sorry but I cannot be bothered watching one second of it.
> 
> There is no escaping it either :?
> 
> Where can I hide ? Someone tell me when its safe to turn on either my radio or tv.


You can come over our place and help finish the grouting in the new bathroom


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I am with you John so I am off to GTI inter in the morning to try and get away from it for a couple of days


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Shouldnt this thread be in the powder room?

:lol:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Yeah - you're right - it's about football after all!!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Leg said:


> Shouldnt this thread be in the powder room?
> 
> :lol:





saint said:


> Yeah - you're right - it's about football after all!!


<ahem> 
[smiley=smash.gif]

Hev x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

sup doll?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Leave my beloved football alone. Great even you have BBC2 if you dont like football


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Sorry but I cannot be bothered watching one second of it.
> 
> There is no escaping it either :?
> 
> Where can I hide ? Someone tell me when its safe to turn on either my radio or tv.


Don't worry John, it will be over for England before too long, judging by that ludicrous performance that I was subjected to last night, masquerading under the guise of top international sport.

That the nation gets so excited about that scrabbling laclustre excuse for a national sport is beyond me too. There is nothing beautiful about the game played by England. In fact it's very ugly. I found myself rooting for Trinidad and hoping that England would just go out in round one.

Alas they scraped through. Hopefully they will meet their nemesis in round two. Can't wait for normal sevice to be resumed and for all those chav flags to make their way into landfill sites where they will probably decompose over 1000 or so years - probably before England win a WC title at soccer again at any rate. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

garyc said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry but I cannot be bothered watching one second of it.
> ...


It wouldn't be so bad if they only showed the England matches but they're showing every bloody match live. 

I know there are other channels to watch but it's not just on TV, it's everywhere and if you're not into football it can get bloody tedious.

I also find it annoying when people question your masculinity just because you're not interested in football. :evil:

Now if you'll excuse me I've just found a ladder in my stockings. :wink: :lol:


----------



## pbarlow003 (Aug 11, 2005)

Couldn't agree more. I went out with my girlfriend and her mum and dad for tea while the match was on last night, service was very quick indeed 

Thankfully my gf's dad couldn't give a toss about footy either

One good thing about the footy being on at 5 p.m. is that people leave work early, so it takes me half the time to get home


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I wish England played and won everyday...It's been bloody good for buisness


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> soccer


 :?: :?:


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

There is something slightly bent about blokes who don't like football dontyathink. :?

Pooves. :-* :-*


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

In that case I must be as bent as 'a two bob note'

Pity I'm a boob man!

:twisted:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

jacTT225 said:


> In that case I must be as bent as 'a two bob note'
> 
> Pity I'm a boob man!
> 
> :twisted:


Aye, saint's man boobs by the look on your face the other night as you were caught staring at them again.... :wink:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

lol

It was the Magners and the crap you were driveling, drove me to it.

Actually, hang on this is the Flame room....

Fuck off ya tiny we fecker. And while I am at it, your boobs are crap!

:-*

:wink:  :wink:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

jacTT225 said:


> lol
> 
> It was the Magners and the crap you were driveling, drove me to it.
> 
> ...


Aye, and let's not forget that we were going to get your baldy heid alongside my taxi driver's baldy heid and show you for the erse's you are.... 8)

:roll: :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Hey B - get you get your shag from the "taxi man"?


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

What a fantastic summer!

Footy on every day


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

vagman said:


> There is something slightly bent about blokes who don't like football dontyathink. :?
> 
> Pooves. :-* :-*


Be driving a ladies car next eh? :wink:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

saint said:


> Hey B - get you get your shag from the "taxi man"?


No, but he fancied the look of you, big boy.


----------



## MAD4J (Sep 27, 2005)

The World Cup is great, and it is our National game, can't believe so many of you hate it so much!! Where's your Pride. And by the way I do have any Flags up, not on my car or anywhere near my house..


----------



## pbarlow003 (Aug 11, 2005)

I think back to Italia 90, and yes its our national game, and I remember that world cup fondly. All you seem to hear now is this bunch of louts smashed up this town centre, that bunch of louts beat up this person etc.

On the local news last night it showed a group of absolute nobs in Darlington town centre, smashing up shops and intimidating people, but because they'd been watching football and drinking, these nobs seemed to think it was ok :?

Granted, they're probably a bunch of cnuts without watching the football, it just seems to give them some kind of justification (in their twisted minds)


----------



## MAD4J (Sep 27, 2005)

Point taken, and I certainly agree. They do seem to think it's their God Given right to do things like that on these occasions, however it is still the minority that cause these kind of Disturbances. This type of person are the scurge of socitey and they should all Fuck Off and Die. However my friends and I will be out this evening have a few Beers and enjoying the Football, the difference is we shall be off home after the match without smashing someone or something up..


----------



## pbarlow003 (Aug 11, 2005)

Exactly, nothing wrong with a few beers with your mates, watching the footy, its just the idiots who take it as an excuse to bust a few heads at the same time. I guess they'd do that anyway, just use a different excuse i.e. saturday night at midnight instead of Thursday tea time!

Interesting program last night about the increased levels of domestic violence during the world cup too, makes you think. Its only a game at the end of the day isn't it?


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENNNNNNNNNNNNNNGLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNND!!!


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

TTotal said:


> Sorry but I cannot be bothered watching one second of it.
> 
> There is no escaping it either :?
> 
> Where can I hide ? Someone tell me when its safe to turn on either my radio or tv.


 I found the answer.
Just had a fortnight here http://www.thedatai.com/ , no pig skin for a fortnight - bliss!


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

It could be worse - switch over to BBC2......Wimbledon's on.......I just pray every night now that Cliff Bloody Richard doesn't get up and sing 'Congratulations' during the rain :x


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

TeeTees said:


> It could be worse - switch over to BBC2......Wimbledon's on.......I just pray every night now that Cliff Bloody Richard doesn't get up and sing 'Congratulations' during the rain :x


Stop it.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

garyc said:


> TeeTees said:
> 
> 
> > It could be worse - switch over to BBC2......Wimbledon's on.......I just pray every night now that Cliff Bloody Richard doesn't get up and sing 'Congratulations' during the rain :x
> ...


Can I be the first this year?

C'MON TIM [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] :twisted: :roll:


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> Can I be the first this year?
> 
> C'MON TIM [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] :twisted: :roll:


Can I be the first as well........bloody Henman.....lost again !! :evil: :lol:


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

TeeTees said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Can I be the first this year?
> ...


Accurate prediction.

Destroyed by Federer in straight sets. C'mon Tim, you are past it. Give up now!!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

'mon Murray!


----------

